# Veterans Discount???



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

There are so many organization that are giving veterans discounts IE ; Home Depot 10% and Verizon 15%.
Why is Directv NOT giving veterans a discount? 
Just asking?
Sorry for the error in Veterans. Dang sticky keyboard


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Fixed the title for you.

As to the question, no idea. There are many places that do give veteran discounts, and many more that don't. Being a veteran (retired Army), I certainly do appreciate those places that do.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I shop at Home Depot and didn't know anything about a veteran's discount. In fact I've never heard of any vet's discount anywhere. I do get a senior discount at some places.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

joed32 said:


> I shop at Home Depot and din't know anything about a veteran's discount. In fact I've never heard of any vet's discount anywhere. I do get a senior discount at some places.


VeteransDiscounts.com is a good source of information for Veterans discounts.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Am I right that discounts generally don't apply to draftees, just volunteer? I'm not in that group, but Dad told me once that since he doesn't get a military ID card, he wouldn't qualify for discounts. He was in the Korea DMZ during Vietnam.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> Am I right that discounts generally don't apply to draftees, just volunteer? I'm not in that group, but Dad told me once that since he doesn't get a military ID card, he wouldn't qualify for discounts. He was in the Korea DMZ during Vietnam.


Anyone who served honorably in the Armed Forces is a veteran. A Military ID card, Department of Veterans Affairs ID card, or DD Form 214 can be used to identify one's veteran status.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Odd. I know he's never been to a VA hospital, but not sure why he said that, since his discharge was honorable. Maybe he just didn't want to do paperwork


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Home Depot's policy on Veteran's (Lowe's very similar):



> *All military personnel and veterans *are eligible for a 10% discount at all The Home Depot store locations during national holidays such as Memorial Day, July 4th and Veterans Day.
> Additionally, the 10% discount is available to active and reserve military personnel, retired or disabled veterans and their spouses or dependent children, every day, upon request.
> To receive the everyday discount, we ask customers to present one of the following IDs to verify eligibility:
> 
> ...


So not every Veteran every day.


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

D* does not have any specific "additional" promo for veterans. There is a stipulation that if an active service member gets deployed overseas during the 24 month agreement, he/she is eligible to disconnect without a penalty. If looking for deals beyond the current national promo, there are many. D* has many authorized resellers that throw in extra savings, gift cards, airlines miles, etc. Typically, that kind of promo requires either calling a specific telephone number, or to sign up in person at their location.

Good luck!!

-=K=-


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

trh said:


> Home Depot's policy on Veteran's (Lowe's very similar):
> 
> So not every Veteran every day.


So pretty much nothing unless you're active, retired, or have service related disability or have no insurance and need to use VA facilities you don't qualify.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Three days a year you get something, which is better than no days.

I'm retired, so I get the discount with each purchase.


----------



## FussyBob (Jan 11, 2009)

trh said:


> Home Depot's policy on Veteran's (Lowe's very similar):
> 
> So not every Veteran every day.


My local Lowes gives the 10% discount "every" day, Home Depot only certain holidays. Thus most vetrans around here only shop at Lowes.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

FussyBob said:


> My local Lowe's gives the 10% discount "every" day, Home Depot only certain holidays. Thus most vetrans around here only shop at Lowes.


That is great that your local Lowe's does that. Our doesn't and it isn't Lowe's policy to do that.



> Lowe's established the *10% Military Discount* to support the men and women who are currently serving our country in the Armed Services and to honor Retired Veterans and VA Recipients. This 10% discount is also extended to the immediate family of those who are currently serving, Retired Veterans, or VA Recipients.
> To qualify for the *Everyday 10% **Military Discount*, you must:
> Be currently serving in, or retired from, a qualifying branch of the Armed Services, or be the immediate family member of someone who is and have a valid military ID Card.
> Or:
> ...


http://www.lowes.com/cd_In-Store+Services+_745829091_


----------

